# Fort Pickens



## Doddtastic (Feb 26, 2014)

anyone been having any luck in the Fort Pickens area?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Walked out on the pier yesterday,cold,one guy fishing,not catching.I would try the gulf,calm,flat on the beach.Wish I would have brought the chairs and rods.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Had 5 rods out Saturday afternoon just east of chickenbone. 1 peeled fresh shrimp and 1 sand flea on each rod. reeled them back in 3 hours later and bait still on hooks. NOTHING!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nah had better luck trolling for fat chicks at Wal-Mart. 50# mono,triple drop shot.2-twinkies and a brownie...1 good hookup that stalled my z71...lol just playing....she didn't stall it..:whistling:


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Nah had better luck trolling for fat chicks at Wal-Mart. 50# mono,triple drop shot.2-twinkies and a brownie...1 good hookup that stalled my z71...lol just playing....she didn't stall it..:whistling:


Too bad you didn't catch one....you could have floured it up:whistling:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I was at Langdon Beach Sunday for a couple hours. Found a few fleas and had 3 rods out. Guys left and right of me fishing. All together we had about a dozen lines in the water and no bites by anyone in the two hours I was there


----------



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

I got 2 reds on shrimp in the flats just before the fort last night!


----------

